# Male double tail x female half moon



## Longbetta (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the forum, I recently bred a Male green body and red fin double tail male to an all blue female halfmoon. Do you guys have any ideas what the fry will look like from fins to color?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello, welcome to the forum.

Red turquoise x royal blue = dominantly turquoise, some steel blue, and some royal blue. Any of which may have red fins or red wash. Very few will be solid colored

DT x HM = HM, DeT, and DT geno. DT geno may have longer dorsal but single tail or both longer dorsal and two uneven caudal lobes.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

If you can get us good pictures of your pair, we can judge them on their viability as spawning stock.


----------



## Longbetta (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

With that male, you should also get wild color combos where all color genes are present.

What is your goal - what do you want to achieve? If you want to get better form, try finding a better female.


----------



## Longbetta (Jun 21, 2015)

My goal was just to breed Bettas. These fish were purchased at the store and inexpensive. I just wanted to learn what is involved and what it takes, so in the future I can get a better pair and breed them


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

You should never breed Bettas just for the sake of breeding bettas. You can wind up with some unwanted/undesirable fish that way, and not be able to find a home for them.

Do a lot more research before buying and breeding fish. You'll save yourself plenty of stress, and probably the lives of your fish, too.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

+1 to Nimble. It's okay if you have an endgame for the fish- if you know you will have a pet shop that will take/buy them, etc... but don't breed them "just because." You could very well end up with hundreds of fish to take care of and nowhere to house them.

I will echo the sentiment that the female's form is not very good and the male's colors will give you all sorts of color combos in the fry. This may or may not be good depending on who your market is for the fry. You may get some pet store quality fish out of this, but I kind of doubt that you'll be able to sell them outside of a venue like that.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I'd think about this before I leap into it, and make darn sure you have homes for each and every one of the fish you produce before you put those two together.


----------



## Longbetta (Jun 21, 2015)

There are about 18 fry, I plan on keeping them all. If I didn't want them I would waste my time breeding Bettas. I do plan on purchasing a nice "quality" pair in the future. I am curious to see how the fry turn out.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Longbetta said:


> There are about 18 fry, I plan on keeping them all. If I didn't want them I would waste my time breeding Bettas. I do plan on purchasing a nice "quality" pair in the future. I am curious to see how the fry turn out.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Keep in mind that you have a small spawn right now. They can have hundreds of fry. Have fun with your breeding project!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep, my first spawn had 200 survive to jarring age.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I see nothing wrong in "practice" breeding. Just make sure you have plans for the potential fry each time you breed. After all, "experience is the best teacher". Regardless how much you've read, there will always be something "unexpected" when you actually breed.

Good luck


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

indjo said:


> I see nothing wrong in "practice" breeding. Just make sure you have plans for the potential fry each time you breed. After all, "experience is the best teacher". Regardless how much you've read, there will always be something "unexpected" when you actually breed.
> 
> Good luck


+1 Indjo just nailed it, as always ;-)


----------

